# Outside lights effect on weed question



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2021)

So I want to put four plants outside this spring around my deck. I was hoping to use the clones I’ve started which haven’t shown roots yet after 12 days so far oh btw, planned to keep four of them alive to plant outside. Now I’m reading that light disturbance of any type will cause problems especially in the flower cycle.  Should I get autoflower seed so I don’t have to worry about every squirrel that passes by my automatic light or the many times my dog wants in and out turning on the light on every time. I can always start some auto flower feminized seed for that and let my little clones flower out in my grow tent after my other plants finished up.


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

Plants get used to it.  Moon, street lights exc.......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Plants get used to it.  Moon, street lights exc.......


Humm… well I know I’ve grown plenty of other stuff like veggies herbs and flowers on that same porch with no problem Never even thinking about a porch light or street light. I’ve just been reading a lot about the flower stage lately perhaps toooo much as I am in the 2nd week of 12 on and 12 off.  This is my first grow and I only know what I read, info I get from growers like you and maybe a little farm girl experience. Everything I read says don’t even let them have a peep of light during this stage during dark hours or it will effect the plants growth and possible yield. Which got me thinking about my spring outside crop. It’s been pitch black in my tent for 12 hours because I’m scared to screw up.  I’m kinda thinking not knowing this fact maybe to much internet research I would have been better off. I would think they would get use to their surroundings too. thanks for your response.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

I've grown many times in the city limits with lights and such and never had a problem.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2021)

That’s really good to know. Thanks


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

IMO only.  There are two totally different ways to look at this.  

Plants in a tent with 12 hrs of total darkness can herm.  I had a humidifier in my tent and if it ran dry a red light came on.  When that happened some plants had a tendency to show nanners or herm.   Since taking it out over 2 years ago I have had no problems.


However on a plant outside they are not nearly as likely to do either as the plant simply gets used to it.  In Colorado alone there are thousand upon thousands of acres of marijuana grows going on.  They are hit by all kinds of light and yet no real problems. 

Simply put IMO marijuana is a weed and can adjust to different growing conditions like most weeds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

I have done it recently and had security lights going off and on with the dogs, no bad effects noted .
Past yrs also, be happy dont worry


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2021)

unless there is some HID lighting , HPS or MH ,within 25-50 feet , your photoperiod plants will be fine

your challenge from starting them all doors and then making the transition to outdoors , will be the hours of visible light

here is what I am talking about

i veg my plants indoors under lights that are on 24/7

as the plants grow , the lighting is adjusted down to about 16 hours on and 8 hours off....

then in the spring , I start setting my plants outdoors, I call it a hardening off process

i have to bring the plants back indoors each evening so they get more light , otherwise they would start to flower n the spring when the outdoor sun is only up,for about 12 hours

when I do set my plants outdoors , I use supplemental lighting in the early spring to keep the plants in veg

i have set 3-4’ foot plants outside in early spring and they flowered and I have harvested early spring crops in July which were set outdoors in April

so in conclusion , remember to give your plants plenty for extra lighting if they are going outdoors in the spring

i hope that helps


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

Yep. I have had plants start to show flowers within a couple weeks of setting them outside because i had them on 24 hours of light inside and then when putting them outside where the hours can be anywhere from 12 to 14 hours of light, they think its time to flower and do so which is what i wanted them to do in the first place. So make sure when you take them outside you are ready to flip.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I have had plants start to show flowers within a couple weeks of setting them outside because i had them on 24 hours of light inside and then when putting them outside where the hours can be anywhere from 12 to 14 hours of light, they think its time to flower and do so which is what i wanted them to do in the first place. So make sure when you take them outside you are ready to flip.


I’ll remember to mimic outside lighting while getting them ready to let them out into the outside world. They should be in veg stage long enough by then anyway. I guess if they want to flower early it will be ok too


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll remember to mimic outside lighting while getting them ready to let them out into the outside world. They should be in veg stage long enough by then anyway. I guess if they want to flower early it will be ok too




the bad thing about them starting to flower is.........this has happened to me 2- 3 times over the years and it’s a real cluster feck

i set some ak 47’s outdoors and they started to flower because I wasn’t paying attention to the light hours, I was not very diligent those times.....I did NOT want that to happen

here is what may happen....the plants will start to flower and then as the days got longer, the dam plants went back into veg....

and that’s where the trouble starts , the re-vegging....the plant will totally freak out and start growing flowers everywhere and then when it decides to reveg , the plant started producing 1 and 3 finger leaves , everywhere!...total cabbage takeover...

I let them reveg and grow out to maturity just to see what happens...

the buds were light and airy and the trimming was a nightmare...a total loss!

the best way to avoid this is just wait long enough into the year when the sun is up for more that 14-16 hours before setting plants outdoors...and also , adjust the lighting indoors to mimick the same times outdoors... 

otherwise one has to use supplemental lighting


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

I covered my plants to keep that from happening Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2021)

awesome!

I just couldn’t do that properly


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^lazy fargin white boy


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^lazy fargin white boy




playing that funky white boy music


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I covered my plants to keep that from happening Big.
> 
> View attachment 283069


You cover it every night?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> the bad thing about them starting to flower is.........this has happened to me 2- 3 times over the years and it’s a real cluster feck
> 
> i set some ak 47’s outdoors and they started to flower because I wasn’t paying attention to the light hours, I was not very diligent those times.....I did NOT want that to happen
> 
> ...


Well I definitely don’t want total cabbage takeover or seed city. Maybe I’ll reconsider getting some auto flower seed to use as my outdoor plants this spring. I can always finish the clones out in the tent. I did want to try a couple plants outside since it’s now legal to grow limited plants in my state. I will take into consideration your idea of mimicking the outdoor light cycle When I do put them out. Maybe I’m not ready for the outdoor world yet. Ive been really lucky so far in my first grow indoors. My plants are in week 2 of flower and I can tell they are like little girls dying to be full grown now. I am hoping I have enough room in the tent. I hope I planned properly. Thanks for your response and the experience of your total cabbage takeover story…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You cover it every night?


Yes to make sure it only gets 11 or 12 of light per day. I covered it up a few hours before dark and uncovered it after dark. That way it wasn't covered very long.


----------

